# remaining deer tags



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

anyone planning on picking up an archery deer tag tomorrow?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m going to try...

Oh wait, on second thought...there aren’t any leftovers at all so nobody should bother trying to buy one at all.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Gonna try to get one online. Best of luck to everyone. Here's hoping the site works for us


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I'm going to try...
> 
> Oh wait, on second thought...there aren't any leftovers at all so nobody should bother trying to buy one at all.


&#128514; I actually started thinking about that after I made the post!

No tags to see here people... just keep on walkin.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Best of luck to you too brother. Are you going east canyon or box elder?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

well, how did it go today? website work or crash again?


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 20, 2017)

It's "at capacity" again....

I was able to get on shortly after 8 AM, put my choice in the cart, choose my address, and then I got the "at capacity" screen right before I could pay for it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It's been ridiculous.. I got in at 8 and started paying for my tag, then it kicked me out. Then I got through again, error with payment. Just got through again, kicked me out as I was paying


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Ray said:


> It's been ridiculous.. I got in at 8 and started paying for my tag, then it kicked me out. Then I got through again, error with payment. Just got through again, kicked me out as I was paying


sorry it was a PITA. i was infuriated a couple years back by the same thing. i'm really glad wyoming went to a second draw. if utah can't fix their system then they should do the same.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got one! Took about 25 minutes. -()/-


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Had to stare at that stupid 20 second timer for 20 minutes and by the time I got in, all the permits I wanted were sold out. Not surprised actually.

I should have just gone down there and 7:00 and waited in line.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I failed at getting an archery tag. Site was horribly clogged up today. Still lots of Kamas tags left and muzzy tags on Box Elder.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Failed to get an archery tag?! I purchased one online at 9:20 and your post was at 8:57... Was there possibly a glitch?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Failed to get an archery tag?! I purchased one online at 9:20 and your post was at 8:57... Was there possibly a glitch?


Probably, there were 3 left and it went to sold out. Oh well.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I got mine at 10:00! I just kept checking and one popped up! A card must not have gone through or something but I got my archery deer tag!


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Weird, Walmart said they were out of archery tags at 815
Decided to grab a muzzy tag so I could at least get out there and try


----------

